# Jaguar v.s. Dovii(Cichlid that is)...VIDEO



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Check these two out... Two males are attempting to establish their dominance and neither wants to quit... Until the bigger female dovii comes over and decides to help the male dovii out. But in the end it looks like without the female, my male would be a little hesitant to go against the slightly larger male managuense at this time.... Check it out!

Part 1: 




Part 2:


----------



## CASH (Mar 21, 2006)

nice video"the second 1 i liked"


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jesus man give your fish some cover. both of those fish love to have a cave to call their home. and if you expect to keep them alive toghether you will need something. And slightly larger?! that female is easily 50% to 2x as big. IMO thats a bat set up for those fish and that poor mang is going to get killed eventually. Especially when the male matures and the get into breeding mode.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

I actually removed the Managuense last night...... On the video you cant' see the other side of the aquarium, but there is a hiding place, but the female has made it her own! It's only a 55g. I just put the Managuense in to see which male my female dovii would show a liking for.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't even watch it because it sounded gay..


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> I didn't even watch it because it sounded gay..


Huh? If it really sounded gay, you probably would have been featured in the video!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> I didn't even watch it because it sounded gay..


Huh? If it really sounded gay, you probably would have been featured in the video!
[/quote]

Nice try, but having two aggressive cichlids fight it out, being proud of it/video taping it. is gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy..

Also nice try on the "I just put the Managuense in to see which male my female dovii would show a liking for." You're either covering up you get your jollys off of fish fighting or you're an idiot.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Welll Dovii and Mangs have been known to x-breed So I can kinda see. I don't know if that was really the case as to why to put them all toghether. If you want a mang and dovii to pair they should be by themselves not with another male dovii. It would seem the female would only seek out the mang if there were no other dovii around.

But I'm glad that you took him out. he looks like a good fish. and a 55 gal is no where near enough for those fish. I hope you have an upgrade plan for the dovii's cause they kinda get to about 22"


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Think what you want.. I'm not really with the tit for tat. People are always gonna assume and think what they want anyway. But for those truly interested in knowing, I got the Jag Saturday, for only $12 from a LFS cause he was already beat up. The owner said someone else had just traded him in during the week because he was taking a beating in their tank. So since he still looked strong and healthy, was eating(had a jewel cichlid in his mouth at the fish store), and was only $12, I decided to give him a try. He was in the tank with my Dovii from then up until last night and there hadn't been any problems(other than normal flaring of gills from time to time). All were eating and maintaining there respective space. Well when I walked in the room yesterday evening they were lip locked, so I grabbed the camera and caught it on video. If you know anything about cichlids then you know that it's normal behavior for cichlids in a community tank to lip lock and establish dominance over each other. Neither fish quit, but the female came over and attempted to bite the Jag and that ended the lip lock. I have since put the Jag in another 30 gallon and plan to give him to a buddy of mine who has 2 females living together... So get a life and try to know what you're talking about next time!!!



BlackSunshine420 said:


> Welll Dovii and Mangs have been known to x-breed So I can kinda see. I don't know if that was really the case as to why to put them all toghether. If you want a mang and dovii to pair they should be by themselves not with another male dovii. It would seem the female would only seek out the mang if there were no other dovii around.
> 
> But I'm glad that you took him out. he looks like a good fish. and a 55 gal is no where near enough for those fish. I hope you have an upgrade plan for the dovii's cause they kinda get to about 22"


Yeah, actually I posted a thread about a week ago(b4 I bought the male managuense) asking the forum if anyone ever heard of Dovii and Managuense mating. I wasn't totally sure if my smaller dovii was a male or not, and none of my local fish stores have any decent sized males, so I was entertaining the thought of putting her with a male managuense. But I am pretty confident that my smaler dovii is a male now. I think I saw a thin spawning tube on him and his behavior with the male managuense also kinda confirms it for me. So hopefully as he matures they will pair up and do their thing. And yeah, I'm in the market for a 125 - 135 gallon tank right now. I definitely plan to upgrade by Christmas...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

right on. Well I don't see anything horribly wrong. 
just not a good perm home. and it sounds like you have that covered. 
and yeah lip locking is pretty normal for large cichlids to determine dom. 
and theirs wasn't that horribly bad. I'm sure if it were just the two of them they would have given up and taken to oppisite sides of the tank. But with the fem. no way. shes GIANT! lol. 
I'm also glad you have a good home for him to go to.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> If you know anything about cichlids then you know that it's normal behavior for cichlids in a community tank to lip lock and establish dominance over each other. Neither fish quit, but the female came over and attempted to bite the Jag and that ended the lip lock. I have since put the Jag in another 30 gallon and plan to give him to a buddy of mine who has 2 females living together... So get a life and try to know what you're talking about next time!!!


If you knew anything about cichlids you'd know that as said when finding your female a mate you shouldn't have a male dovii in the tank when introducing the new mate.

The fact is that you didn't only try it, you filmed it and tried it then posted a video thinking it was cool. Not to mention 2 dovii and a jag, even if they pair up can't be expected to live ok in a 55g. IMO you need that 135 before christmas and even then that's just enough for the dovii.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> IMO you need that 135 before christmas and even then that's just enough for the dovii.


He already has a out plan for the Jag. He's already got the upgrade planned. He's got it covered.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

cool vid


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

poor jag...it never had a chance...

Well, at least it is out the tank.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> I didn't even watch it because it sounded gay..


That was kinda harsh, regardless of the right and wrong of what he did...there are worse videos than those two here. The piranhas attacking a rat/mouse videos or the oscar get attacked from a group of piranhas to name a couple. At least the guy resolved the problem than just leave the fish in the same tank to die from an onslaught of abuse.


----------



## ops2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

I agree with COLT.

Nice VID.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to non-p pics and vids


----------

